# Gedicht schön gestalten



## asm (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines ein Problem, da ich mit den Grafikprogrammen nicht so vertraut bin. (inkscape, GIMP, Paintshop)

Ich möchte einer Freundin ein Gedicht schenken und es daher irgendwie schön gestalten und aufwerten.
Sie ist im Moment auch etwas niedergeschlagen und braucht Aufmunterung.


Hatte folgende Idee:
Links soll vielleicht eine Girlande und rechts der Text (s.u.)

Allerdings bin ich mit der *Schrift *
und auch mit der *Aufteilung *noch nicht zufrieden.
Als Schrift hab ich _Georgia_ und _Fraktur Shadowed_.
Evtl. könnte man den Text auch noch gekonnter aufteilen oder einrücken. Oder ein paar große Anfangs-Letter setzen.
Bestimmt sähe auch eine andere Schrift besser aus.
Hab leider nur die einfachen Fonts von Windows und mir ein paar Calligraphie und Gothik von dafont.com runtergeladen.
Aber die machen das alle noch schlimmer 
Das sieht dann richtig kindisch aus.
Eigentlich wollte ich was kleines, originelles Malen und diesen Text dazu schön schreiben - bei der Menge Text wollte ich das mit dem Computer machen.

Vielleicht habt Ihr da auch noch weitere Ideen, was man machen könnte?

Vielleicht auch ganz anders formatieren/ andere Motive?

Ich hab mal einfach eine Girlande als Platzhalter mit Google gesucht - wobei ich denke, daß ich nachher noch eine mit Auqarellfarben auf den Ausdruck malen werde.

Das soll also in Din A4 Größe werden.
so etwa wie hier
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/527/girlandebild12010062813.jpg

Direkter Link zum Bild
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/527/girlandebild12010062813.jpg


girlande, als Beispiel ... gerne möchte ich selber sowas nachträglich auf Papier malen
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/512/girlandewga5114971302co.jpg


```
Der Tag

Will die Freude in mir wieder erlangen, lächle.
Will wieder aus vollem Halse lachen, lach mit.
Will wieder schöne Dinge machen, komm mit.
Will wieder Freude schenken, nimm sie an.
Will wieder Wichtiges vorneanstellen.
Will wieder Freunde besuchen, bist Du da?
Will wieder raus, in die Natur - wo's schön ist.
Will wieder das Leben  genießen - mhhh.
Will wieder die Welt von oben sehen - flieg mit !
Will wieder tanzen - spiel mir ein Lied !
Will wieder Aufgaben wahrnehemen - los !
Will wieder Ruhe bewahren - psssst ...
Will wieder eins sein, mit Gott.
Will wieder Liebe geben - und annehmen.

Danke.
```


*Ich danke Euch schon mal im Voraus.*

vielleicht hat jemand ne originelle "2 Min Idee"


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2010)

30sek Idee:

"DER TAG WILL" als Mittelpunkt (Sonne), und die Sprüche als Sonnenstrahlen.

mfg chmee


----------



## smileyml (1. Juli 2010)

Ein ganz andere Ansatz und auch "Zerstörung des Gedichts" würde Wordle.net bieten.
Macht vielleicht Sinn, wenn der andere das Gedicht kennt und man es evtl. grafisch untermalt?!

Grüße Marco


----------

